# Seat Leon Cupra VCDS led coding



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

Please help me, my friend is mounted by the original facelift Cupra rear LED lights, but it turns the meter lamp failure or a blown bulb. Does anyone know what number I have to write in 18 bit as in the VW Golf 6-by?


Friday,28,October,2011,19:01:28:25310
VCDS Version: Beta 11.10.1
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Control Module Part Number: 5K0 937 087 M
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 H 011 0046
Software Coding: 46180A3E802508C042080080910009C4427D04A8727D8520008040000040
Work Shop Code: WSC 71492
VCID: 3F864732BE66A69

Advanced Identification
Identification: SME-RBG
Revision: BE011001
Date: 27.01.11
Manufacturer number: 0002
Test stand number: 0028
Flash Status
Programming Attempts(application): 0
Successful Attempts(application): 0
Programming Status: 00000000
Flash Date: 0000.00.00
Flash Tool Code: 00000 000 00000
Software
BAP: 01.04.00
Misc.
Hardware number: 5K0 937 087 M
Workshop System Name: J519
VCDS Info:
Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.cl


----------



## dules (Jun 17, 2010)

please help me


----------



## rix337 (Feb 11, 2003)

I have the LED tails on my 09 Jetta. I do not know how that may translate to your car, but when I get home I can post up my coding for mine and you can try it. Cannot promise anything though. I also had to change the wiring pin connectors at the tail light connection. Do not know if you would have to do this as well or not.


----------

